# How slow is a SL1 compared to new mirrorless cameras?



## Nick Fernandes (Aug 19, 2019)

I shoot a SL1. Im looking to jump to mirrorless, either a used a7rii, or new eos rp. I can adapt my lenses to either although the canon adapter is included with the rp, which is nice. I'll be buying new lenses as I can.

I keep reading that the Canon has faster AF, that the a7i had really slow af. The a7rii seems to have still slow af, but better than the a7i, or a7ii.

I don't have anything to compare this to though. Compared to something like a SL1, are all 3 going to be lighting fast?

I can only compare this to computers, something I'm an expert in. Is this like someone coming from a 10 year old celeron laptop with 2mb of ram, and moving into an i5/i7 (7th gen), with 8gb of ram? Are any of these cameras going to blow me away autofocus wise?

I can only assume the sl1 is slow, but i dont know if it's slow like an a7i (which i know is a way better camera), or if it's slow like it's in the stone age slow. I've googled endlessly looking for this, spent about 8 hours reading reviews. I've learned so much other stuff which has been great. But not this main question I want answered before dropping 2g.

Any help is appreciated. Thank you.

I'm sorry for the noobie question, I really did try to research this quite a bit.


----------



## ac12 (Aug 19, 2019)

WHAT are you shooting, and what is the lighting condition?
For some stuff a slow AF is not an issue, for other stuff you NEED a FAST AF.

The lens has a factor in the AF speed and reliability.
The EXPENSIVE pro lenses usually have a faster AF than the low priced consumer lenses.  Part of this is related to the larger aperture of the pro lenses.

Note that some lenses AF slower through an adapter than the native lenses.
So an EF lens + adapter may focus slower than a native R lens.

Phase Detect AF  (PDAF) is generally faster than Contrast Detect AF (CDAF).
Most dSLRs have PDAF, most early and lower end mirrorless have CDAF.  PDAF is implemented in only some mirrorless cameras.


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 19, 2019)

Nick Fernandes said:


> I shoot a SL1. Im looking to jump to mirrorless, either a used a7rii, or new eos rp. I can adapt my lenses to either although the canon adapter is included with the rp, which is nice. I'll be buying new lenses as I can.
> 
> I keep reading that the Canon has faster AF, that the a7i had really slow af. The a7rii seems to have still slow af, but better than the a7i, or a7ii.
> 
> ...



before dropping $2,000 on camera gear try renting or buying from the large NY online camera retailers, they offer a *30 day* return policy - makes it easy to compare

I use the old Canon M5 mirrorless for *sports*, wildlife and much more
(and mirrorless can easily use the big DSLR lens, the adapter (for Canon) doesn't slow AF )
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## Nick Fernandes (Aug 20, 2019)

thanks your replies have helped me a lot, will look more into this.


----------

